
The Challenge of Millennial Workflow - Dvir_Hop
https://medium.com/hop-email/the-challenge-of-millennial-workflow-c3df58c1672d
======
grawprog
TL,DR: millenials have ADD, don't like to do boring things and need to feel
special in their jobs.

Also, article is just an ad for their email application.

